# AGA Convention DVD



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I just received my copy of the 2008 Convention DVD!!

WOW!!! Erik did such a great job of putting it together. His editing is top notch!! I felt like i was there all over again

I encourage you all to pick it up. Where else are you going to get a super Amano demo while supporting our hobby? Seriously?

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice! I hear a lot of my photos were used on the DVD ahaha! Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Got my copy today!


----------

